# Marketing degree/ 4 yrs exp performing payroll,benefits,and HR--looking for job



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

My wife is currently looking for a job. She is a recent graduate from UWF with a Marketing degree and has workedover 4 yrs at a local payroll/employee leasing company doing everything from running payrolls to QA to setting up health benefits for customers. She is currently employed as a dental assistant and wants to get back into an office type job. If anyone has a lead on anything like that please send it my way. Thanks!


----------

